# Cigarette lighters not working



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Once again, please forgive what may seem to be dumb questions. This is my first time owning a BMW. Today I noticed that my cigarette lighters do not work. Center console or rear. Can this be a fuse issue? Is the fuse in the trunk or under the hood? '98 740IL


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Fuses - Open your hood, open your battery cover in the trunk. There are fuse charts at both locations. You are not asking dumb questions, but did you look in the car before asking? Do you not have the fuse charts there?

Both cigarette lighters should be on a 30 amp fuse around position 52.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I did not get a chance to look thoroughly and i do not hae the actual owners manual for the car. I downloaded the manual for a 1997 740IL. I saw the fuse chart in the trunk but are there fuses back there? I was told there are not. I do see the fuse box under the hood. I will look in there as soon as it stops raining here in New England.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

For the trunk fuses, open the battery compartment (for the fuse chart) and the bank of fuses are behind the black carpet-like wall. There should be a slit in the cloth panel to access them.


----------



## dannyc9997 (May 15, 2008)

DJ_GMONEY said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did not get a chance to look thoroughly and i do not hae the actual owners manual for the car. I downloaded the manual for a 1997 740IL. I saw the fuse chart in the trunk but are there fuses back there? I was told there are not. I do see the fuse box under the hood. I will look in there as soon as it stops raining here in New England.


Hey where in MA are you? I see you have had a couple problems with your E38, if you are in the north shore area or are willing to travel to seacoast NH I can refer you to an excellent BMW technician. His rates are low (something like $75 an hour) and he has all the factory training and tools to do any job on your car. If your interested send me a PM. :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

I am about 2 hours away from you. I have a local guy that i am taking it to on Thursday. I found the fuse box for the cigarette lighter but i have to buy the fuse then i have to figure out which slot it goes into. We're getting lots of rain so i will deal with it when we get some sun. Thanks for you suggestion.


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

Ok, i bought some fuses from Auto Zone and it did not work. I placed it in the right slot. Do i have to buy a specific type of fuse? In the manual it mentioned something about fuses for "continuous" power or something like that. Does anyone know if i need specific fuses?


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

If your lighters are dead, which they might be, and you have to replace one or both...would you mind giving me the dead one? I don't smoke nor do I have smoking passengers, but I have a hole in the rear ashtray I would like to fill.

jake
(former Melrose kid, class of '59)


----------



## DJ_GMONEY (May 27, 2009)

I have no problem with that but i may have to give the dealer the car back. There are other issues my mechanic found. See my other post about oil leaks.


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Whatever works for you. Thanks.

jake


----------

